# ARRRGG!! ARRGG! What kind of animal eats cherry seeds



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Had three cups of cherry seeds on the back porch in the sun. Drying them to send to people. All covered with a wire basket. Just came up on the porch basket is on the floor and the seeds are ALL gone. It ate the seeds and left the cherry pieces part alone. ---????? Hope the birds leave enough on the trees!!!


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

That's...weird.

Any kids around to come and play with them? 

I'm not safe around cherries...I'll eat them 'til I'm sick. But not the pits!


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

The only thing I can figure is if chipmunks would do it. I usually never have any around but I have seen a couple this year. Beats the snot out of me. I was sure surprised  Especially when they left the cherry meat behind


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Squirrels will steal peaches just to get the pits. Lots of animals eat seeds.


----------

